# American IP Address - I want to watch good TV



## Ace of Nothing (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi There,

Being Canadian I am used be being shut-out of all the good free media sites (hulu, BBC, NBC, etc) because of my Canadian IP. I have no moved to Switzerland and the TV is even worse here (not to mention, I don't know too many people so I have a bit more free time on my hands).

Anyway, I want to be able to watch American TV on the net but I need an American IP address to buy things from Amazon Video or watch Hulu.

How can I do this?


----------



## i4detail (Mar 11, 2008)

Hotspot Shield.


----------



## greydoggie (Apr 21, 2009)

Go back a page or 2. There was just a post about this a few days ago.

actually here's the link. It was on page 3 I think.
http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/75905-i-want-access-us-site-videos.html


----------

